# Turtle Beach Stealth 600 keeps turning off on it's own.



## Hailey922

I bought this headset a few months ago and it's worked very well so far. There's only been a couple of connection issues where I would have to take the USB out and it reset. Last night it was turning off on it's own, after about 15 minutes each time, while playing a game with audio and talking on the mic. Assuming it was low on battery, I charged it over night, and even some this morning, but I just hopped on, and it's still doing that, while I'm playing Sims, and talking on the mic. I know this has an auto shut off, but while I'm talking or playing a game, it shouldn't be shutting off like that.

Does anyone have a fix for this or an answer to why it's doing this?


----------



## Corday

Either chat or firmwear download here: Turtle Beach® Audio Hub - Download Firmware Updates


----------



## MetricVoid

Hailey922 said:


> I bought this headset a few months ago and it's worked very well so far. There's only been a couple of connection issues where I would have to take the USB out and it reset. Last night it was turning off on it's own, after about 15 minutes each time, while playing a game with audio and talking on the mic. Assuming it was low on battery, I charged it over night, and even some this morning, but I just hopped on, and it's still doing that, while I'm playing Sims, and talking on the mic. I know this has an auto shut off, but while I'm talking or playing a game, it shouldn't be shutting off like that.
> 
> Does anyone have a fix for this or an answer to why it's doing this?


I also am having this issue, the solution provided below did not work. Our situations are exactly the same, did you ever find a fix?


----------



## Corday

Did you actually chat?


----------



## RyanP.M

]I am also having the exact same issue. It's VERY inconvenient for me, I work from home as a customer service rep and it's very irritating when the headset shuts off while I'm speaking with a customer. 
I did not have this issue when I first stated using the headset for work. If my memory serves me correctly it started after using the headset just fine with no issues for 3 days.
I am also having the exact same issue. It's VERY inconvenient for me, I work from home as a customer service rep and it's very irritating when the headset shuts off while I'm speaking with a customer. 
I did not have this issue when I first stated using the headset for work. If my memory serves me correctly it started after using the headset just fine with no issues for 3 da ​


----------



## SpywareDr

Did you try the above? Turtle Beach Stealth 600 keeps turning off on it's own.


----------



## AlphaDargon

I am also having this exact issue. I tried the above mentioned fix by downloading the Turtle Beach firmware update, and then updating the firmware for my Stealth 600 ver.2. For a few minutes I assumed the fix was done now, but sure enough, 15 or so minutes in the same shutting off issue on repeat started up again. I've sent a report to Turtle Beach's help platform, but still have not received a reply.


----------



## BoltedExtract

i have the same issue, tried resseting the usb charging it, updating the headset, using different charging cords, nothing works


----------



## SpywareDr

*AlphaDargon *and *BoltedExtract, *you each need to start your own separate thread please.


----------

